# Gut Check



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> "Well HEY bebe!" OOoF!


fishglyph was that you jogging by??????????

and was that .45 and fixedblade at lunch. *(())* *(())* *()* *()* *(())* *()* *()*


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Y'all crack me up :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang , that looks like Cancun last July................ Hey wait a minute. Never mind. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

